# ipw2200 wpa-psk

## Finswimmer

Hi!

I emerged the firmware, installed the right modules:

```
dhcppc3 linux # grep ipw .config -i

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

# CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

dhcppc3 linux # grep ieee80211 .config -i

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set
```

```

dhcppc3 linux # dmesg |grep ipw2200 -i

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

dhcppc3 linux # dmesg |grep eth1

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

dhcppc3 linux 
```

```
dhcppc3 linux # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

#eapol_version=1

network={

 ssid="Finswimmer"

 scan_ssid=1

 proto=WPA

 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

 pairwise=TKIP

 group=TKIP

 psk="*******"

 priority=100

 }

```

But after starting net.eth1 I do not get a connection:

iwconfig:

```
eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Finswimmer"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:49:C5:46:A4

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=71/100  Signal level=-57 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:716  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:15   Missed beacon:0

```

Note: Signal level -57

```
dhcppc3 linux # wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ap_scan=1

Line: 8 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     46 69 6e 73 77 69 6d 6d 65 72                     Finswimmer

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=21): [REMOVED]

priority=100 (0x64)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 100

   id=0 ssid='Finswimmer'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:e0:b6:2e

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     46 69 6e 73 77 69 6d 6d 65 72                     Finswimmer

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 266 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 100

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 ssid='Finswimmer' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

   selected WPA AP 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 ssid='Finswimmer'

Try to find non-WPA AP

Trying to associate with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 (SSID='Finswimmer' freq=2412 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=18

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 100

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 100

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     46 69 6e 73 77 69 6d 6d 65 72                     Finswimmer

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 100

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

I do not know what I can do...

My other system with a ralink works fine.

Thank you

Tobi

----------

## swimmer

First of all: reduce the complexity of your wpa_supplicant.conf ...

Mine looks like this:

```
# Let clients write to config

update_config=1

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

    ssid="<MY_SSID>"

    psk="<MY_PSK>"

    priority=0

}
```

This is already enough for me to get a connection ...

HTH

swimmer (without fins  :Wink:  )

----------

## Finswimmer

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> First of all: reduce the complexity of your wpa_supplicant.conf ...
> 
> Mine looks like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm. Does not help. Maybe you can post your kernel, ipw2200-firmware and wpa version?

I have a wpa-psk with tkip encryption.

I will later post the "error" from wpa-supplicant.

Thank you

Tobi

----------

## swimmer

Here we go:

* Kernel

  2.6.23-gentoo 

  CONFIG_CFG80211=m

  CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

  CONFIG_MAC80211=m

  CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

  CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

  CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

  CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

  CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

  CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

  CONFIG_IPW2200=m

  CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

* ipw2200-firmware

  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.0

* wpa_supplicant

  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.8

HTH

swimmer

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. 

Does not help. 

I tried gentoo-sources 2.6.22-r9 and 2.6.23-r3 and vanilla-sources-2.6.23.9.

But none of them are working with my wpa.

```
Trying to associate with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 (SSID='Finswimmer' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

Authentication with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 (SSID='Finswimmer' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

```

```
dhcppc3 ~ # wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 (SSID='Finswimmer' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

Authentication with 00:13:49:c5:46:a4 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

```

Maybe you can see something I  missed.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

With knoppix v 5.1 everything is working.

I am freaking out.

----------

## gentoo_dude

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m 

set those to yes and make sure your cryptography is set in the kenel under: Cryptographic options  --->  Cryptographic API

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Thanks gentoo_dude!!

With wep ccmp tkip =y everything is working. But why? I compiled them as modules and loaded them manually....Should be the same?

Tobi

----------

